# WOW it is very slow



## crappiehunter8 (May 9, 2005)

yesterday i was out fishing from 11 to 7 and i only caught 2 crappies. they were pretty big and i was the only one on the river catching fish so i guess i shouldnt be complaining. but still WOW :******: :******: :******: :******:


----------

